# 2019 Milo



## TommyTester

First local ad ... back the truck up!


----------



## ninja[Sloth]

I don't see a limit!


----------



## TommyTester

Another local store.


----------



## Killsocket

I haven't seen it that cheap at FF until now! Previously $6 a bag last summer was good!


----------



## TommyTester

*Too soon? *​


----------



## bosox_5

Already gone in Massachusetts


----------



## TommyTester

Bags are now 32 pounds, not 36. Same great taste!

https://www.milorganite.com/blog/milorganite/32lb_Milorganite_Bag


----------



## craigdt

Where on earth are you guys finding these deals?

My Home Depot still shows $15/bag

Edit-
Checked HD, Lowes, Ace, and Menards.
Same 'ol Same 'ol.

Good for you!


----------



## Killsocket

craigdt said:


> Where on earth are you guys finding these deals?
> 
> My Home Depot still shows $15/bag
> 
> Edit-
> Checked HD, Lowes, Ace, and Menards.
> Same 'ol Same 'ol.
> 
> Good for you!


I think we in the upper midwest are fortunate for the low milorganite prices. Being next door to Wisconsin helps?


----------



## NJ-lawn

Holy Sh#t that's a good price!


----------



## Ecubed

Sadly $14.98 a bag for me. I was so excited too


----------



## Sfurunner13

Lucky, I've never seen it less than. 14.95 around me


----------



## ILCornFarmer

I bought out the last of the Milo at my local Menards a few days ago for $8 a bag. Tonight I bought some Farm & Fleet "Estate" brand "All Natural Fertilizer". One of the reviews online says it doesn't smell like Milorganite but I think it does, a little less N but a little more Iron. Maybe tomorrow I will open the bag of it and a bag of milo and see if I can tell any difference. Figure I will do half the Estate brand and Half Milo for my apps. Can't be that much different.

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/1217185-estate-36-lb-all-natural-fertilizer.html


----------



## kds

$5.60/bag at Mills Fleet Farm. https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/milorganite-2500-sq-ft-organic-nitrogen-fertilizer/0000000219450#


----------



## Chris LI

TommyTester said:


> *Too soon? *​


Naw! Just get a hand spreader and go to town with the Milo on top of the snow, so you can check your spread pattern for fall urea. :lol:


----------



## Rucraz2

kds said:


> $5.60/bag at Mills Fleet Farm. https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/milorganite-2500-sq-ft-organic-nitrogen-fertilizer/0000000219450#


Yep, then you go to Lowe's and price match AND use your Lowe's card and you pay 5.04 a bag!!! Always price match Lowe's with Fleet Farm deals. They always throw a fit. I love it. Been doing it for yrs.


----------



## craigdt

Rucraz2 said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> $5.60/bag at Mills Fleet Farm. https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/milorganite-2500-sq-ft-organic-nitrogen-fertilizer/0000000219450#
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, then you go to Lowe's and price match AND use your Lowe's card and you pay 5.04 a bag!!! Always price match Lowe's with Fleet Farm deals. They always throw a fit. I love it. Been doing it for yrs.
Click to expand...

I wonder if they will price match Fleet Farm if there isn't a Fleet Farm in our area?


----------



## Muddysneakers77

How do you find these (in stock), first of all? and second, how do you find them so cheap? They are $15+ a bag.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Lucky [email protected]


----------



## td_05

12 a bag for me :evil:


----------



## Rucraz2

TommyTester said:


> Bags are now 32 pounds, not 36. Same great taste!
> 
> https://www.milorganite.com/blog/milorganite/32lb_Milorganite_Bag


They have to drop the weight since the N was up to 6% naturally. They want to stay under the actual coverage amount listed to account for added nitrogen given by lawn clippings. So this bag actually covers 1927sqft to give it a full lb of N. Not 2500. That's what I was told when I questioned them directly.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Rucraz2 said:


> TommyTester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bags are now 32 pounds, not 36. Same great taste!
> 
> https://www.milorganite.com/blog/milorganite/32lb_Milorganite_Bag
> 
> 
> 
> They have to drop the weight since the N was up to 6% naturally. They want to stay under the actual coverage amount listed to account for added nitrogen given by lawn clippings. So this bag actually covers 1927sqft to give it a full lb of N. Not 2500. That's what I was told when I questioned them directly.
Click to expand...

The reasoning of not needing to recalibrate our spreaders makes no sense. If it took 36 pounds to cover 2500 sq ft before and now it takes 32 pounds to cover the same I am going to have to change my spreader settings. If I leave it the same and go out with 32 pounds I am going to come up short by 4 pounds or about 300sq ft.


----------



## SpiveyJr

So fewer pounds of product and an increase in price...


----------



## Riverpilot

If I need milo anymore I go to my local SiteOne. They still have the 50lb classic bags and the greens grade bags.
Farm and Fleet, Menards no longer carry milo but their own versions.


----------



## TommyTester

TN Hawkeye said:


> The reasoning of not needing to recalibrate our spreaders makes no sense. If it took 36 pounds to cover 2500 sq ft before and now it takes 32 pounds to cover the same I am going to have to change my spreader settings. If I leave it the same and go out with 32 pounds I am going to come up short by 4 pounds or about 300sq ft.


Yup. Unlike backpack sprayers, dry broadcast spreaders need to be "calibrated" for every specific chemical you put down. It takes some trial and error to get a reliable setting for a regular chemical like Milo. I doubt many people actually do any calibration, they just wing it.

The key to good uniform coverage is to measure the swath and then space your rows with overlap. My main spreader has a 6 foot swath (where the material noticeably thins out), so I use 4 foot wide rows (66% of swath) to get good uniformity.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT4kzNq7750[/media]


----------



## mikelask24

FYI -- Home Depot will price match for a same price. I had gotten a dozen bags last fall for 6 bucks per with the farm fleet page printed out.


----------



## TommyTester

Here's the current Fleet Farm ad good thru 4/20 (if you are using it to match prices). Choose the Lawn and Garden sale.
https://www.fleetfarm.com/sitewide/weeklyAd.jsp


----------



## mak474

I stocked up last fall...










Then I discovered I can buy a 50lb bag of Pro grade for about 10$


----------



## Wolverine

Home Depot price match confirmed in West Michigan. Just bought 10 bags at $5.60 each. Showed the Farm and Fleet price on my phone. Now where to store all this poo......


----------



## arrigetch peaks

Home Depot does not carry Milo up here. Ace True Value sells it for $21 a bag.


----------



## SGrabs33

mak474 said:


> Then I discovered I can buy a 50lb bag of Pro grade for about 10$


Where did you find that?


----------



## mak474

@SGrabs33 I found it at the same place I get my Prodiamine and Dipythior for like $30 for a bag to cover 12,000sqft each. Its a family owned Seed House in a rural area. They sell very high volume of seeds, ferts, etc, to farmers and landscaping companies.


----------



## SGrabs33

mak474 said:


> SGrabs33 I found it at the same place I get my Prodiamine and Dipythior for like $30 for a bag to cover 12,000sqft each. Its a family owned Seed House in a rural area. They sell very high volume of seeds, ferts, etc, to farmers and landscaping companies.


Got it, thanks


----------



## mak474

@SGrabs33 No problem, I can't remember what gave me the idea to check at farm supply stores but that was kinda the idea. Most any box chain store is going to do a high volume but spread across a number of stores. Instead these guys do a high volume out of one location, so they are able to pass down the savings due to not having to ship it out to so many places. In your area it looks like Pittsboro Feed and SiteOne Landscape Supply might be a good option.


----------



## SGrabs33

mak474 said:


> SGrabs33 No problem, I can't remember what gave me the idea to check at farm supply stores but that was kinda the idea. Most any box chain store is going to do a high volume but spread across a number of stores. Instead these guys do a high volume out of one location, so they are able to pass down the savings due to not having to ship it out to so many places. In your area it looks like Pittsboro Feed and SiteOne Landscape Supply might be a good option.


Yeah, I've used siteone before but never asked about Milo. I'll have to call both and check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## drenglish

Just out of curiosity I checked with Home Depot about price matching another store's price on Milorganite and they will not for fleet farm nor Lowe's because the "model number" is different on each website. They said it has to be the exact same model number.

Man, there's only one bag of success!


----------



## TommyTester

drenglish said:


> Just out of curiosity I checked with Home Depot about price matching another store's price on Milorganite and they will not for fleet farm nor Lowe's because the "model number" is different on each website. They said it has to be the exact same model number.
> 
> Man, there's only one bag of success!


Local HD. Will they match their own?


----------



## Mrotatori

not finding any Milo in CT stores ( home depot/ lowes/ ace ) . Hope they get resupply soon


----------



## jdpber

I am printing the Lawn add for the 5/$28 Fleet Farm add and going to try and get Milo at my local South Carolina Home Depot today. I figure it is worth a try and I may get lucky. It is $14.98 local. Needing 10 bags per application on my property, this sale would be great.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Denied at my Home Depot, they claimed it was too far away!


----------



## jdpber

Bigdrumnc said:


> Denied at my Home Depot, they claimed it was too far away!


I am banking on stupidity. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

jdpber said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denied at my Home Depot, they claimed it was too far away!
> 
> 
> 
> I am banking on stupidity. :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Or a nice person :lol:

It's all about what type of day they are having. Gotta pick out the right person to ask


----------



## drenglish

@TommyTester Haha I need to check on that. On the Fleet Farm ad, so much for a price match guarantee from HD...online customer service shut me down and I asked why they would price match Lowe's when they have a different "model number" and they told me "if you have better luck in store then hopefully they can better assist you"

...and then promptly sent me a customer service survey. Yet, I will still shop there and probably pay full price for their Milo.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

They kindly informed me...actually called me back.......that farm and fleet is in Wisconsin! Well I guess will try the Home Depot inland at my in-laws over the holiday. This time I am going to physically print the add and have it In Hand!


----------



## jdpber

HOME DEPOT Printed out paper add. They price matched no question. I bought 26 bags that they had.


----------



## TommyTester

jdpber said:


> HOME DEPOT Printed out paper add. They price matched no question. I bought 26 bags that they had.


You saved $243. Score one for team TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## jdpber

TommyTester said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOME DEPOT Printed out paper add. They price matched no question. I bought 26 bags that they had.
> 
> 
> 
> You saved $243. Score one for team TLF! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Considering hitting up another location tomorrow. Muwahahahhahahaa


----------



## SGrabs33

jdpber said:


> TommyTester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOME DEPOT Printed out paper add. They price matched no question. I bought 26 bags that they had.
> 
> 
> 
> You saved $243. Score one for team TLF! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering hitting up another location tomorrow. Muwahahahhahahaa
Click to expand...

It's going to be hit or miss. You must have had on your bedazzled TLF shirt today :lol:

Did you load them up first or go to the customer counter to ask first?


----------



## g-man

I remember buying Milo for $1 on a walmart sale, around 15 bags.


----------



## JoeyDonatelli

Home Depot price match policy. Print this out and bring it with you. They will match the price every time!

https://www.homedepot.com/c/PM_New_Lower_Price


----------



## OhDeere

This whole time I thought I was getting a deal buying in January from Walmart for $11.57 a bag with free shipping. Every other place I've looked online, that had a decent price, has had insane shipping charges.


----------



## SGrabs33

JoeyDonatelli said:


> Home Depot price match policy. Print this out and bring it with you. They will match the price every time!
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/c/PM_New_Lower_Price


That makes sense. It doesn't say anything about having to be close to you.


----------



## g-man

Check out this approach for Milo price matching.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=147267#p147149


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

g-man said:


> Check out this approach for Milo price matching.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=147267#p147149


Would this work even if Home Depot is out of stock everywhere in my area? Basically put the order in and pay for it. Pick it up when the stock comes in?


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Take two....went with print out in hand and a copy of the store policy.....left with 5 bags of milorganite! Thank you lawn forum!


----------



## TommyTester

Bigdrumnc said:


> Take two....went with print out in hand and a copy of the store policy.....left with 5 bags of milorganite! Thank you lawn forum!


----------



## Wolverine

News Flash-Home Depot will no longer be carrying Milorganite after the 2019 season


----------



## wafflesngravy

So I live in a shit hole, some call it New Mexico. I had been reading that milo was impossible to find and somebody suggested travelling to the bad neighborhoods to find some because they don't take care of their lawns there. I walked into the local Home Depot here and they had pallets of the stuff! I just had to laugh. Then I cried a little.


----------



## Rucraz2

Wolverine said:


> News Flash-Home Depot will no longer be carrying Milorganite after the 2019 season


Lowes carries it also. Then pay for it with a Lowe's card and get another 5% off. $5.32 a bag. Just pay it off so you don't get charged the interest.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Why will HD stop carrying milorganite? Where did I hear that? Interesting my Lowe's doesn't carry it, but does have pro choice. Except it's on the pallet racks up top not on the floor. So you have to ask for it, then they close the isle and get it down for you. It's is a few bucks cheaper than milorganite. The Lowe's manager says it was delivered to the store by mistake and they need to find a place for it. Interesting!


----------



## jdpber

TommyTester said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take two....went with print out in hand and a copy of the store policy.....left with 5 bags of milorganite! Thank you lawn forum!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit

HD here wouldn't honor it. Manager noticed the wording on the front is different and then that the formulation is different (5-2-0 vs 6-4-0). It has to be the exact same for them to honor it. Oh well.


----------



## Rucraz2

Ge0rdi3brit said:


> HD here wouldn't honor it. Manager noticed the wording on the front is different and then that the formulation is different (5-2-0 vs 6-4-0). It has to be the exact same for them to honor it. Oh well.


Try and go by the product #or sku. Our HD has them both. Both the same#s.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Well this doesn't help me at all since milorganite is out of stock in every store within 100 miles of me according to the website.

The price match states that the item needs to be in stock. Oh well I always have baystate for 3.50 a bag


----------



## Bigdrumnc

What about hd not carrying it after this season???


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Home Depot in Columbus Ohio price matched 32lb Milo at 7.99 bag but they only let me get 10 bags.


----------



## SpiveyJr

All of the Home Depot and Lowe's near me in 25 mile radius are out of stock. I hope we don't have a repeat of last year when there was a milo shortage.


----------



## massgrass

SpiveyJr said:


> All of the Home Depot and Lowe's near me in 25 mile radius are out of stock. I hope we don't have a repeat of last year when there was a milo shortage.


It appears that this is the new normal: There's a Shortage of Milorganite.


----------



## SpiveyJr

I blame the Lawn Care Nut and people like him making others aware of Milorganite in turn causing higher demand. Inevitably we will see a price increase to the product until there is an even balance between production and consumption. I can see this hitting $19.99 per bag.


----------



## MassHole

SpiveyJr said:


> I blame the Lawn Care Nut and people like him making others aware of Milorganite in turn causing higher demand. Inevitably we will see a price increase to the product until there is an even balance between production and consumption. I can see this hitting $19.99 per bag.


Conspiracy theory time.

Milorganite is popular exactly for this reason.

Drive up demand, and when they can't meet demand, you introduce Carbon X and GCF (which he conveniently sells) and you profit as a reseller.

They reduced the bag size and increased the price. This is clearly a smart move on Milorganite's part to maximize profit.

I wonder how much of the cost is shipping to the East Coast


----------



## g-man

This part made me laugh:



> Once that limit of "raw materials" is reached, there's no way to produce more.


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Found a landscaping company in central Ohio that has 20 pallets of milo! 13 bucks a bag but at least they have it.


----------



## kds

MassHole said:


> Conspiracy theory time.
> 
> Milorganite is popular exactly for this reason.
> 
> Drive up demand, and when they can't meet demand, you introduce Carbon X and GCF (which he conveniently sells) and you profit as a reseller.
> 
> They reduced the bag size and increased the price. This is clearly a smart move on Milorganite's part to maximize profit.
> 
> I wonder how much of the cost is shipping to the East Coast


I don't think you're far off on this. At the same time... when LCN started preaching the Milorganite early on in his YouTube career he was pitching it to the home-owning everyman just getting started out with taking care of their lawns. That was when he was still trying to find his voice, his style, and the direction he wanted to take the channel before he knew it was gonna blow up big and his primary source of income.

I still have some Milorganite leftover from last year, plus my neighbor gave me some of her unused Milorganite since she hired a lawn company... but if it goes up in price (Fleet Farm at ~$7.99/bag currently) and I can't get it when I need it then I'm not going to hesitate to move to another product, organic or synthetic especially as I continue learning.


----------



## TommyTester

So who put down their Memorial Day Milo? Any shortages in your area?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Putting mine down today, one benefit I suppose of living in an area of the country where people don't care about their lawns is milo is always on the shelf of my local store. Problem is it's 17 a bag, but that also keeps most people away and just buying scotts.


----------



## jingobah

TommyTester said:


> So who put down their Memorial Day Milo? Any shortages in your area?


I put down my Milo app today, but I bought a few bags 2 months ago....since then whenever I look, it's been out of stock at my local HD....


----------



## ryeguy

MassHole said:


> SpiveyJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the Lawn Care Nut and people like him making others aware of Milorganite in turn causing higher demand. Inevitably we will see a price increase to the product until there is an even balance between production and consumption. I can see this hitting $19.99 per bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theory time.
> 
> Milorganite is popular exactly for this reason.
> 
> Drive up demand, and when they can't meet demand, you introduce Carbon X and GCF (which he conveniently sells) and you profit as a reseller.
Click to expand...

Come on, no. LCN has been singing milo's praises before he even had a web shop or before n-ext products were around. In fact, I'd say he was pushing milo the hardest before he had a store.

He suggests it just because it's widely available (well, was, I guess) and is idiot proof.

I agree the popularity is probably due to him and other channels, but it seems farfetched to call this a conspiracy.


----------



## TommyTester

Local Fleet Farm just got in a few pallets full. $7.99 regular price. Perhaps a sale is coming up.


----------



## M32075

TommyTester said:


> Local Fleet Farm just got in a few pallets full. $7.99 regular price. Perhaps a sale is coming up.


I haven't seen a stack like that in two years in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Rucraz2

This is the first yr our FF has been out. Now you can only get 10 bags even they do have it in stock. I'm glad I only use it on my dogs pen now. They haven't had the normal sales on them either, besides the 5.60$ they had this spring.


----------



## Avalawn T

I think its BS, it was 12 a bag here last year and now its 16. That's a ridiculous mark up if you ask me. Not to mention its 6 or 7 dollars other places. I think it's over kill anyway I hit it hard in the fall and only put down fert early spring my lawn looks great. It's too hot out for N in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Chris LI

The private sector reacts quickly to market conditions. Of course the VPs in marketing, sales and distribution are targeting higher prices, because the demand will support the price. They intentionally downsized the bag, to produce more bags per amount produced, supplying more customers with increased profits per unit (bag) sold.

Hopefully, other mfgrs such as Bay State and Oceangro, will up production and distribution of their product on the heels of Milo's popularity. They don't need to spend the money on marketing because Milo does it for them. If this occurs, competition will increase and hopefully lower prices, a little bit.

I'm hoping for this case, as I'm geographically closer to the other two mfgrs and would see lower transportation costs, and should see a lower price than Milo, if they were to become available in my area.


----------



## Miggity

TommyTester said:


> Local Fleet Farm just got in a few pallets full. $7.99 regular price. Perhaps a sale is coming up.


I grabbed my stash earlier this spring when FF had it on sale, it was all the old formulation, larger bags with a production date of 2017. Those in WI, MN and IL should check Menards and Fleet Farm before Home Depot or Lowe's for better price and availability.


----------



## downriverlawn

A new marketing technique for $$$/bag?

This was a 5lb bag in the gardening section of HD for $6 a bag. Looked like the same newer formula...None to be found in the lawn fertilizer section. :shock:


----------



## jingobah

So this Milorganite shortage is just getting outta hand now. I can't find it anywhere near me here on L.I. Do lawn companies just buy the whole pallet the minute it's in stock? Frustrating. Has everyone moved on to something new? With same or better results? I like the "organic" thing so....


----------



## seiyafan

Have people in the Milwaukee area been on a diet so they pooped less and resulted in this shortage?


----------



## Green

Chris LI said:


> Hopefully, other mfgrs such as Bay State and Oceangro, will up production and distribution of their product on the heels of Milo's popularity. They don't need to spend the money on marketing because Milo does it for them. If this occurs, competition will increase and hopefully lower prices, a little bit.
> 
> I'm hoping for this case, as I'm geographically closer to the other two mfgrs and would see lower transportation costs, and should see a lower price than Milo, if they were to become available in my area.


I certainly hope so. Can you imagine Baystate here in stores at the same price as Milo? It'd be a rip-off, honestly, considering the lower transport costs.


----------



## TommyTester

:| Milo Shortages 2019 :|​
"As the manufacturer, we have maintained a steady wholesale cost of Milorganite with less than 2% annual increases over the last several years to our distributors. Increased distributor and retail pricing are beyond our control. We continue to share our customers' concerns with our distribution partners regarding price increases. We urge you to share your concerns directly with your local retailers regarding this year's price increases."


----------



## Drewmey

downriverlawn said:


> A new marketing technique for $$$/bag?
> 
> This was a 5lb bag in the gardening section of HD for $6 a bag. Looked like the same newer formula...None to be found in the lawn fertilizer section. :shock:


This doesn't sound like the "normal" Milo to me. It says 6-2-0, 4% Fe. "Regular" Milo is 6-4-0, 2.5% Fe. This sounds more like Green's Grade Milo or Milo "Classic" (which I've never personally seen, I question if it is just an outdated label).

Green's Grade: https://www.milorganite.com/applica...83/Milorganite_Greens_Grade_6-2-0_SGN_90w.pdf
Milo "Classic": https://www.milorganite.com/application/files/6714/7386/3180/Milorganite_Classic_6-2-0_SGN_160.pdf


----------



## M32075

jingobah said:


> So this Milorganite shortage is just getting outta hand now. I can't find it anywhere near me here on L.I. Do lawn companies just buy the whole pallet the minute it's in stock? Frustrating. Has everyone moved on to something new? With same or better results? I like the "organic" thing so....


Give a call to Starkie brothers in farmingdale I heard they have it $12.99 a bag.


----------



## Greasmatta

Just curious. What is the hype with Milo? What is so special about it?


----------



## Drewmey

Greasmatta said:


> Just curious. What is the hype with Milo? What is so special about it?


The "hype" has been created by members on social media outlets like Youtube. Lots of people talking about it and showing the results.

The reason those people were using it in the first place, in my opinion, is that you can throw it down hard. It won't burn and you get slow continuous fertilization. Because it is a low N fertilizer, when applied at the same N/1k sf, you get better more even coverage technically. And very importantly, the high N to Fe ratio means that while throwing it down hard, you are putting a really large quantity of Fe down because it takes more product in general at a low nitrogen rate of 6%. All that iron helps create a nice dark green color.

I don't use it a ton, but I do recognize that a N:Fe ratio of 6:2.5 is going to get you a nice green lawn when you put it down at .5lbs N/1k or greater. Here is an example of lbs of Fe per 1ksf when the products are applied at .75lbs N per 1ksf:


Milorganite - .3125 lbs
Screamin' Green - .046875 lbs
Carbon-X - .0625 lbs
Scott's Green Max - .1389 lbs
Andersons PGF - .09375
Nothing that isn't another biosolid comes close that I have seen. I guess you could just throw down a 50lbs bag of iron sulfate 

Iron isn't everything, but if you need/want it, Milorganite works pretty well, is easy to use, releases slowly, and used to be available across most of the country (no one is going to build massive hype around a regional product).


----------



## Greasmatta

@Drewmey

Wow what an good answer! Thank you very much. Sounds like a very good product to use. Wish I could find something similar in Europe. 
I have just given my new reno lawn a spoon feed of fast release N product last week. Was stressed like hell that I would burn the lawn so I probably water it down too much so the effect is gone  Something like Milo would have been great.

Cheers!


----------



## MassHole

Drewmey said:


> The "hype" has been created by members on social media outlets like Youtube. Lots of people talking about it and showing the results.


Preach my man!!!



Drewmey said:


> The reason those people were using it in the first place, in my opinion, is that you can throw it down hard. It won't burn and you get slow continuous fertilization. Because it is a low N fertilizer, when applied at the same N/1k sf, you get better more even coverage technically. And very importantly, the high N to Fe ratio means that while throwing it down hard, you are putting a really large quantity of Fe down because it takes more product in general at a low nitrogen rate of 6%. All that iron helps create a nice dark green color.
> 
> I don't use it a ton, but I do recognize that a N:Fe ratio of 6:2.5 is going to get you a nice green lawn when you put it down at .5lbs N/1k or greater. Here is an example of lbs of Fe per 1ksf when the products are applied at .75lbs N per 1ksf:
> 
> 
> Milorganite - .3125 lbs
> Screamin' Green - .046875 lbs
> Carbon-X - .0625 lbs
> Scott's Green Max - .1389 lbs
> Andersons PGF - .09375
> Nothing that isn't another biosolid comes close that I have seen. I guess you could just throw down a 50lbs bag of iron sulfate
> 
> Iron isn't everything, but if you need/want it, Milorganite works pretty well, is easy to use, releases slowly, and used to be available across most of the country (no one is going to build massive hype around a regional product).


I just did a similiar write up on our FB group.

Ironite is another cheap option for iron. Or chelated iron via foliar spray (like FerromacAC). Milo is not a cheap iron source unfortunately.


----------



## BXMurphy

Check if a local waste water treatment facility has their own version. In Quincy, Massachusetts, I get Bay State Fertilizer for $3.50/bag.

Murph


----------



## MassHole

BXMurphy said:


> Check if a local waste water treatment facility has their own version. In Quincy, Massachusetts, I get Bay State Fertilizer for $3.50/bag.
> 
> Murph


Me too... But....
Plus the truck rental to get there = $100
Plus gas and tolls = $60
Plus a day off from work


----------



## Ryan1+2

I just got into lawn care in the fall of 2018. I'm in Southern New Jersey directly across the river from Delaware. I have not been able to find milorganite anywhere at any time of year. Every time I go somewhere and inquire about it they usually respond by telling me there's a shortage. What a bummer!


----------



## Togo

Ryan1+2 said:


> I just got into lawn care in the fall of 2018. I'm in Southern New Jersey directly across the river from Delaware. I have not been able to find milorganite anywhere at any time of year. Every time I go somewhere and inquire about it they usually respond by telling me there's a shortage. What a bummer!


NJ has there own version of Milo. It's called OceanGro. You should be able to source it at least semi-locally. It's cheaper too, $9.99 a bag, and IIRC they have a sale in the spring where it's even cheaper.


----------



## jingobah

M32075 said:


> jingobah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this Milorganite shortage is just getting outta hand now. I can't find it anywhere near me here on L.I. Do lawn companies just buy the whole pallet the minute it's in stock? Frustrating. Has everyone moved on to something new? With same or better results? I like the "organic" thing so....
> 
> 
> 
> Give a call to Starkie brothers in farmingdale I heard they have it $12.99 a bag.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Checked out their website & saw it listed, gonna call tomorrow to see if it's in stock.


----------



## Tsmith

Togo said:


> Ryan1+2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got into lawn care in the fall of 2018. I'm in Southern New Jersey directly across the river from Delaware. I have not been able to find milorganite anywhere at any time of year. Every time I go somewhere and inquire about it they usually respond by telling me there's a shortage. What a bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> NJ has there own version of Milo. It's called OceanGro. You should be able to source it at least semi-locally. It's cheaper too, $9.99 a bag, and IIRC they have a sale in the spring where it's even cheaper.
Click to expand...

Some SiteOne locations in NJ sell OceanGro as well. The one in Cherry Hill off 295 used to but not sure they still do.

Unfortunately OceanGro won't sell direct but I have asked about adding some local garden centers to their list of resellers which they said they are trying to do especially since Milorganite isn't as available as it used to be.


----------



## LIgrass

Togo said:


> Ryan1+2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got into lawn care in the fall of 2018. I'm in Southern New Jersey directly across the river from Delaware. I have not been able to find milorganite anywhere at any time of year. Every time I go somewhere and inquire about it they usually respond by telling me there's a shortage. What a bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> NJ has there own version of Milo. It's called OceanGro. You should be able to source it at least semi-locally. It's cheaper too, $9.99 a bag, and IIRC they have a sale in the spring where it's even cheaper.
Click to expand...

Oceangro is good stuff. A couple years ago I made a pit stop at one of those farms and got five 50lb bags OG + straight urea for dirt cheap. I think it was $7 a bag when they have that sale. Lasted me a while.

With the amount of members in the long island area we could easily split a pallet of Oceangro. Who would be down for that? Maybe find a nursery that would be cool with being the middle man for a small fee (in case of any legalities involving large quantities of fert).


----------



## Pete1313

For those in the midwest that are near a Farm & Fleet, this looks like a good alternative to Milorganite. 
Estate All Natural Fertilizer
When I was there earlier this year I took a pic of the label. My local store shows 141 in stock.


----------



## Togo

LIgrass said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan1+2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got into lawn care in the fall of 2018. I'm in Southern New Jersey directly across the river from Delaware. I have not been able to find milorganite anywhere at any time of year. Every time I go somewhere and inquire about it they usually respond by telling me there's a shortage. What a bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> NJ has there own version of Milo. It's called OceanGro. You should be able to source it at least semi-locally. It's cheaper too, $9.99 a bag, and IIRC they have a sale in the spring where it's even cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oceangro is good stuff. A couple years ago I made a pit stop at one of those farms and got five 50lb bags OG + straight urea for dirt cheap. I think it was $7 a bag when they have that sale. Lasted me a while.
> 
> With the amount of members in the long island area we could easily split a pallet of Oceangro. Who would be down for that? Maybe find a nursery that would be cool with being the middle man for a small fee (in case of any legalities involving large quantities of fert).
Click to expand...

I've driven to Ferris Farms to buy OceanGro (I forget how much, probably like 24 bags) and I've actually taken my truck to get 35 bags of BayState before. Splitting pallets isn't a bad idea although I believe I still have maybe 16 bags of OceanGro remaining currently. I don't believe there are any legalities for bring in the fert.


----------



## Togo

I also know a place on the island that sells the Clarus products and Clarus have their own version of the biosolids. I don't know the price but if buying a pallet it might be comparable.

The same place has their own blends, two of which I picked up to try out this summer.


----------



## M32075

jingobah said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jingobah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this Milorganite shortage is just getting outta hand now. I can't find it anywhere near me here on L.I. Do lawn companies just buy the whole pallet the minute it's in stock? Frustrating. Has everyone moved on to something new? With same or better results? I like the "organic" thing so....
> 
> 
> 
> Give a call to Starkie brothers in farmingdale I heard they have it $12.99 a bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Checked out their website & saw it listed, gonna call tomorrow to see if it's in stock.
Click to expand...

If Starkie does not have it call Kings hardware in farmingdale they might have a few bags left. They had eight bags last week but definitely call before you go.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Tsmith said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan1+2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got into lawn care in the fall of 2018. I'm in Southern New Jersey directly across the river from Delaware. I have not been able to find milorganite anywhere at any time of year. Every time I go somewhere and inquire about it they usually respond by telling me there's a shortage. What a bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> I will have to call siteone in Cherry Hill. That would be the closest at 45 minutes away. The list that was above are all locations from Central in North Jersey. I believe the closest would be about an hour or half hour 45 minutes away. Guess that's what I get we're living in bumble !*#? NJ.. Lol
> 
> NJ has there own version of Milo. It's called OceanGro. You should be able to source it at least semi-locally. It's cheaper too, $9.99 a bag, and IIRC they have a sale in the spring where it's even cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some SiteOne locations in NJ sell OceanGro as well. The one in Cherry Hill off 295 used to but not sure they still do.
> 
> Unfortunately OceanGro won't sell direct but I have asked about adding some local garden centers to their list of resellers which they said they are trying to do especially since Milorganite isn't as available as it used to be.
Click to expand...


----------



## M32075

LIgrass said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan1+2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got into lawn care in the fall of 2018. I'm in Southern New Jersey directly across the river from Delaware. I have not been able to find milorganite anywhere at any time of year. Every time I go somewhere and inquire about it they usually respond by telling me there's a shortage. What a bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> NJ has there own version of Milo. It's called OceanGro. You should be able to source it at least semi-locally. It's cheaper too, $9.99 a bag, and IIRC they have a sale in the spring where it's even cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oceangro is good stuff. A couple years ago I made a pit stop at one of those farms and got five 50lb bags OG + straight urea for dirt cheap. I think it was $7 a bag when they have that sale. Lasted me a while.
> 
> With the amount of members in the long island area we could easily split a pallet of Oceangro. Who would be down for that? Maybe find a nursery that would be cool with being the middle man for a small fee (in case of any legalities involving large quantities of fert).
Click to expand...

Count me in.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Just called Cherry Hill siteone and they have it in stock and $9.26 a bag. Guess I'll be taking a ride this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Tsmith

Ryan1+2 said:


> Just called Cherry Hill siteone and they have it in stock and $9.26 a bag. Guess I'll be taking a ride this weekend. Thanks again.


Did they ask if you had an account before giving you that price because that looks like a discounted price.

They do sell to customers without accounts but that may not be the price you get when you go in since it's below retail. Not a big deal obviously if their regular price is 9.99 but might be worth confirming before making the trip.


----------



## jingobah

M32075 said:


> jingobah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give a call to Starkie brothers in farmingdale I heard they have it $12.99 a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Checked out their website & saw it listed, gonna call tomorrow to see if it's in stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Starkie does not have it call Kings hardware in farmingdale they might have a few bags left. They had eight bags last week but definitely call before you go.
Click to expand...

Just went to Starkie Bros in Farmingdale & they had a fresh pallet of Milo...so I backed up the SUV & loaded up, thanks!


----------



## M32075

You're welcome.


----------



## Cory

You got be a little nuts to pay this 


There are so many more options for a lot less money per sqft


----------



## Aggrorider1

Cory said:


> You got be a little nuts to pay this
> 
> 
> There are so many more options for a lot less money per sqft


I agree about being nuts to pay that. I can find milo at a couple hardware stores not far from me but at that price im desperate for something else.

Can anyone let me know of cheaper options in the north central ct/ western mass area? Im looking to use an organic or similar for summer.


----------



## MarkAguglia

I cannot stand the smell of recent years' Milo. It's completely different from the old stuff. I put down Milorganite Classic in early May, smelled like blueberries. Put down the newer bag (2018) amd it smells like hot garbage. Can't even sit outside.


----------



## seiyafan

MarkAguglia said:


> Put down the newer bag (2018) amd it smells like hot garbage success.


Edited for you.


----------



## Green

Pete1313 said:


> For those in the midwest that are near a Farm & Fleet, this looks like a good alternative to Milorganite.
> Estate All Natural Fertilizer
> When I was there earlier this year I took a pic of the label. My local store shows 141 in stock.


Interesting. Is it all Biosolid? I wonder if that label is a hint to what the fast release in Milo may be as well...AMS...?


----------



## Green

Aggrorider1 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got be a little nuts to pay this
> 
> 
> There are so many more options for a lot less money per sqft
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about being nuts to pay that. I can find milo at a couple hardware stores not far from me but at that price im desperate for something else.
> 
> Can anyone let me know of cheaper options in the north central ct/ western mass area? Im looking to use an organic or similar for summer.
Click to expand...

I try to go to SiteOne sometimes. Other times, I use hardware store coupons to lower the price.


----------



## Green

Cory said:


> You got be a little nuts to pay this
> 
> 
> There are so many more options for a lot less money per sqft


A few years ago, it was $12 for 36 lbs. $18 for 32 lbs is a significant increase.


----------



## Togo

I had recommended milo to someone I work with and told him it's usually around $14-15 for us. He paid nearly $40 for a bag because the sales guy told him there was a shortage. I told him he was insane to pay it.


----------



## TommyTester

July 4th application DONE. You?


----------



## M32075

I think I'm passing on July 4th application my new rye grass lawn is battling all sorts of fungus. My all rye lawn experiment might be over thinking about a renovation this fall to tall fescue.


----------



## TommyTester

M32075 said:


> I think I'm passing on July 4th application my new rye grass lawn is battling all sorts of fungus. My all rye lawn experiment might be over thinking about a renovation this fall to tall fescue.


My PRG, new from a renu late 2018, looked stellar this spring until all the brown seed stalks appeared. They are finally fading out. :?


----------



## jrubb42

TommyTester said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm passing on July 4th application my new rye grass lawn is battling all sorts of fungus. My all rye lawn experiment might be over thinking about a renovation this fall to tall fescue.
> 
> 
> 
> My PRG, new from a renu late 2018, looked stellar this spring until all the brown seed stalks appeared. They are finally fading out. :?
Click to expand...

Is waiting it out the only option to get rid/prevent these stalks? It's been almost 2 months since the seed heads have appeared/having ugly brown stalks in my lawn. They're starting to drive me crazy!


----------



## M32075

I did my rye renovation last September looked stunning going into the fall. This spring even more stunning. Stalks and seed heads lasted about 2 weeks this spring .Now my lawn is starting to look like a hot mess. Fungal pressure big time and starting to thin out a little.No way I'm thinking it's making it to September in any decent condition.


----------



## jingobah

M32075 said:


> I did my rye renovation last September looked stunning going into the fall. This spring even more stunning. Stalks and seed heads lasted about 2 weeks this spring .Now my lawn is starting to look like a hot mess. Fungal pressure big time and starting to thin out a little.No way I'm thinking it's making it to September in any decent condition.


Same with my lawn here on L.I.....looked great but now not so much, but I did get down my Milo today anyway...


----------



## M32075

I'm afraid to add any fertilizer even Milo I'm thinking it's just going to add more fungal pressure.I did put Milo down in the backyard I have a zoysia cool season mix that I would love to renovate but killing the zoysia I think is close to impossible from what I heard.


----------

